# Colson Chain Driven Tricycle



## SenorRojer (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello,
I acquired this tricycle and would love to know some information on it. I have seen the badge before online but never a dating idea for it. I know its missing a hub cap and the rear tires. Otherwise it seems to be all there. Any info would be great


----------



## barracuda (Apr 18, 2014)

That looks to be a 1940-ish model. See:

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/colson.php?osCsid=ab3ac11ad260c0116529d4bb6393d723


----------

